# Where do you store your coffee related stuff?



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok so we all have a lovely machines, but where do you store your coffee stuff, here is the biggest benefit of owning a huge one group!!

View attachment 2727


How many cups can you fit on your espresso machine?

View attachment 2728


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

In my cupboards - got no clearance above my Classic!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

In limbo till next Sunday ;-)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

hang those jugs on the lever


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

My LI sits on its very own free standing cupboard so there's plenty of storeage space for all the related kit which pleases my better half who patrols the work surface like a hawk. I've found I can get away with leaving one or two bits and pieces out - beyond that and I get a yellow card.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

Paper on a roll to the left of the mignon. Cherub to the right of the Mignon. Knock out box, cleaning cloth, micro fibre colth, Tamper, thermometer, jug, tamping mat to the right hand side of the Cherub. Coffee in the cupboard above. Cleaning products in another cupboard above. Cups and saucers in a cupboard on the other side of the kitchen.

Procedure is left to right and reasonably efficient.

Mignon sits on a metal tray and this contains the residual coffee grounds. Much of the rest of the mess is contained on the tamping mat.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

At the moment my machine is on a kicthen work surface near to a window cill, anything that doesnt fit on the machine is on the cill. I will soon be moving it all to my office/man cave in the garden.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I've cut a deal with the Mrs. so getting a lot more space in the kitchen. I like everything at hand, nothing tucked away.

Coffee machine ,PC/TV and B&O Beosound 1....i'm very happy in kitchen now.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

that's a pretty high tech worktop you've got going on there! good to see you've done a land grab for dedicated coffee production.

you clearly need more jugs









i like your mignon grind catcher tray - hope you've patented it.

how easy is it to fill your mitica's water tank?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

cheers, i do like me jugs......Mitica dead easy to fill, hinged door and fill with a jug so dont have to move machine at all


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

had permission to relocate toaster to other side of kitchen to move in a bigger grinder, she must be having an affair or something to allow all this


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

glevum said:


> had permission to relocate toaster to other side of kitchen to move in a bigger grinder, she must be having an affair or something to allow all this


Hope she doesn't read this!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glevum, italian women love their men to with an inch of their lives, which is the line you are treading!!!!!!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

********************************


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I noticed the hearts on the latte, i hope she appreciates the efforts you go to!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

All around the machines in MY corner of the kitchen,think my cup obsession needs reigning in tho


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Still luvving that cat cup bubba! whats that little window for under hot water tap on the bosco?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

my my that setup looks so familiar, love the space on that proper lever, and blow the cat cup look at those super fat nuova points!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

glevum said:


> Still luvving that cat cup bubba! whats that little window for under hot water tap on the bosco?


I still love the cat cup,stuff Dave,looool and the little window has the water level glass behind it,keep thinking bout pimping it and dropping an LED in there to give a faint glow


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> my my that setup looks so familiar, love the space on that proper lever, and blow the cat cup look at those super fat nuova points!


The nuova points are my fave espresso cups but I do like mixing up which I use depending on what mood I'm in,strange how a cup can change the drinking experience but it does for me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you are blocking all the holes for that super dooper cup warmer though...


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't worry pal that cup warmer works a treat,lush


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I store my cups on top of my machine, keeps them lovely and warm

View attachment 2902


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha,perfect,one cup's all ya need anyway


----------

